# Broadband internet in Ashburton/Allenton



## Fuzz (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all,

My wife and I are looking at possibly moving to Ashburton/Allenton next year (we're Americans but live in London now). Wondering what the broadband internet situation is like there. What kind of maximum speeds are available and at what costs? Any usage caps? I looked at the Telecom NZ site but they only seem to show usage caps but no speed info?

We currently get 30Mbps down, but not sure if something like that is available there.


----------



## akabilk1973 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi. We have just recently moved from the UK to wanganui..in october...... only just got the internet installed. It all depends where abouts you live. Internet is more costly. Back home we had unlimited plus international calls all for £30 a month. I have just got orcon unlimited with international calls..... For $112 a month. I have been told that will get speeds of up to 30mbps.. But we will see...wanganui is semi rural also..... Hope this helps.


----------



## Fuzz (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks. I did a bit more poking around. Looks like UFB is rolling out around NZ. Ashburton/Allenton do have UFB network capability through Chorus (3/4 have the 100Mbps UFB coverage; the other 1/4 get up to 20Mbps (and scheduled for 100Mbps upgrade in May 2014)). Snap! provides 30Mbps UFB with 200GB monthly data cap at NZ$90/month. While it is pricey compared to what we pay here in London for Virgin, my main concern is the data cap -- but we'll just have to make it work.


----------

